

DSM64: single-system image virtualization in user-space (2012) - noahdesu
http://digitalcommons.calpoly.edu/theses/725/

======
noahdesu
PDF:
[http://digitalcommons.calpoly.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?articl...](http://digitalcommons.calpoly.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1767&context=theses)

